# Conexión con CD minimal ~x86_64

## Luciernaga

Tengo un problema de conexiones con Gentoo en una máquina nueva, me explico:

Hardware:

Placa base: Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3

Dispositivos LAN: Realtek GbE LAN chip (10/100/1000Mbit)

Dispositivo inalámbrico: Alfa Network Wireless USB Adapter model AWUS036NH

BIOS: 2x32 Mbit flash, Use of licenced AMI EFI BIOS, Support for DualBIOS, PnP 1.0a, DMI 2.0, SM BIOS 2.6, ACPI 2.0a

Software (64bits) :

Windows 7 Ultimate, FreeBSD 9.1, Debian 7.10, Mageia 3, ...

Los sistemas operativos instalados funcionan perfectamente.

El problema radica en que al arrancar el CD minimal de Gentoo NO RECONOCE las interfaces de red ... ????

Tampoco son reconocidos con el CD hardenet ni con el LiveDVD 12.1.

El driver que se llama es el r8169 pero ni con modprobe con otros funciona ... ????

La máquina está en una red local como cliente, es decir tiene que pasar (sí o sí) por un servidor, éste (el servidor) funciona con distinto software operativo perfectamente, el problema está en el reconocimiento de las interfaces, no he probado de conectar directamente al Router.

¿Cómo puedo solucionarlo?

Gracias por vuestras acertadas respuestas, como siempre.

----------

## quilosaq

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> El problema radica en que al arrancar el CD minimal de Gentoo NO RECONOCE las interfaces de red ... ????
> 
> ...

 ¿ni siquiera existe la interfaz virtual lo?

```
ifconfig -a
```

----------

## Luciernaga

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

>  *Luciernaga wrote:*   ...
> 
> El problema radica en que al arrancar el CD minimal de Gentoo NO RECONOCE las interfaces de red ... ????
> 
> ... ¿ni siquiera existe la interfaz virtual lo?
> ...

 

La interfaz lo si que sale en pantalla, pero las otras dos (wired y wifi) no hay manera de iniciarlas ... al menos de todo lo que he probado falla ... ????

PostData: [IMG]http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/4969/49y3.jpg[/IMG]

Esta foto es lo que he podido sacar de la pantalla con el móbil, fíjense en el recuadro de color rojo ... "No Network device auto detected... "

----------

## gringo

cuál es exactamente el hardware en cuestion, lspci pls. ?

saluetes

----------

## Luciernaga

Veamos:

Ejecuto lspci y da el siguiente resultado ...

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port B) (rev 02)

00:00.2 IOMMU: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD990 I/O Memory Management Unit (IOMMU)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port B)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port C)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port D)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port H)

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx1 port A)

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 40)

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 42)

00:14.1 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 IDE Controller (rev 40)

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller (rev 40)

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge (rev 40)

00:14.5 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI2 Controller

00:16.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:16.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 0

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 1

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 2

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 3

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 4

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 5

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT] (rev a2)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT] (rev a2)

03:00.0 USB controller: Etron Technology, Inc. EJ168 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 01)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)

05:00.0 USB controller: Etron Technology, Inc. EJ168 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 01)

06:0e.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306/7/8 [Fire II(M)] IEEE 1394 OHCI Controller (rev c0)

Si ejecuto net-setup enp4s0 no consigo que se conecte la interfaz e ifconfig -a da como resultado lo siguiente:

enp4s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 169.254.77.23  netmask 255.255.0.0  broadcast 169.254.255.255

        inet6 fe80::96de:80ff:fe72:11c9  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 94:de:80:72:11:c9  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 8  bytes 775 (775.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

El hardware es el siguiente:

Placa base - GA 990XA-UD3 http://es.gigabyte.com/products/page/mb/ga-990xa-ud3rev_10/

Procesador - AMD FX 6-core 6100

Memoria - Kingston 8GB KVR13N9S8/4

Gráficas (2) - GeForce 6600GT

Monitores (2) - ViewSonic LCD 1280x1024 pixels

Dispositivo óptico - DVD-RW SATA

Almacenamiento (3) - SSD OCZ 240GB, Toshiba SATA 120GB, SAMSUNG SATA 640GB.

Alimentación - Fuente automática ANTEC de 850W

Gabinete - HUMMER convenientemente ventilada, igualmente la refrigeración de la CPU.

Software: Windows 7 Ultimate en el SSD como primer disco, FreeBSD 9.1 en el disco Toshiba, Debian 7.10 en 3 particiones del disco Samsung, todos funcionando correctamente ...

La máquina está conectada a la red local como cliente, es decir, para conectarse a WAN debe "pasar" (si o si) por el servidor que filtra todo el tráfico de red tanto entrante como saliente mediante uno de los sistemas instalados, éstos en el servidor son los siguientes:

Windows 7 Ultimate, Gentoo, CentOS 6.4, Debian 7.10. Ubuntu con GNOME 13.04, Slackware 14.0, y hoy acabo de instalar Windows 8.1 Preview ...

El CD minimal de Gentoo es el último de los repositorios, y tampoco me funciona el LiveDVD de Gentoo 12.1 ...

Gracias por interesarte amigo ... saludetes  :Smile: 

PostData: Se me olvidaba, también le tengo conectado a un puerto USB el dispositivo inalámbrico de Alpha Network modelo AWUS036NH que tampoco es reconocido.

----------

## gringo

puedes confirmar con un lspci -k que drivers tiene asignado el sistema para cada dispositivo detectado, pero por lo que pegas hay almenos uno detectado, enp4s0, que sopongo que será el dispositivo RTL8111/8168.

 *Quote:*   

> enp4s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
> 
> inet 169.254.77.23 netmask 255.255.0.0 broadcast 169.254.255.255 

 

si te fijas, el dispositivo tiene una ip. Este tipo de ips, hasta donde yo sé, se "autoasignan" siempre que el cliente no da conectado con el servidor dhcp.

Así que comprueba que el servidor dhcp funciona y/o asigna una ip manualmente y a ver que pasa.

 *Quote:*   

> Alpha Network modelo AWUS036NH

 

una rápida búsqueda en google me dice que este cacharro puede tener un chip rt3070 para lo que si hay soporte en el kernel. 

Comprueba con un lsusb que el dispositivo aparece como detectado y prueba con cargar el modulo rt2800usb.ko.

saluetes

----------

## Luciernaga

Vamos a ver y para centrarnos, en estos momentos inicio el servidor ejecutando Gentoo ... ¿vale?

Inicio la máquina cliente (la que nos ocupa) ejecutando Debian 7.10 ... lanzo el Terminal y verifico la conectividad con un ping ...

[IMG]http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/4380/2tvn.png[/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

No hay errores de conexión. Además escribo este mensaje y lo envío con la máquina cliente ... ¿estamos?

Eso indica que la red local y las conexiones funcionan.

Por otra parte y para disipar dudas ejecuto ifconfig -a en el Terminal con este resultado ...

[IMG]http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/6048/ahnk.png[/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

No den respuesta a este mensaje (todavía) porque continúo con otras pruebas a continuación ... gracias.

----------

## Luciernaga

Para comprobar las diferencias entre Debian 7.10 y el CD minimal de Gentoo sobre los drivers que se cargan ejecuto en el Terminal lspci -k con este resultado ...

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port B) (rev 02)

	Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port B)

00:00.2 IOMMU: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD990 I/O Memory Management Unit (IOMMU)

	Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD990 I/O Memory Management Unit (IOMMU)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port B)

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port C)

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port D)

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:09.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port H)

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx1 port A)

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 40)

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device b002

	Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

	Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

	Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 42)

	Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 SMBus Controller

	Kernel driver in use: piix4_smbus

00:14.1 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 IDE Controller (rev 40)

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5002

	Kernel driver in use: pata_atiixp

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device a132

	Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller (rev 40)

	Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge (rev 40)

00:14.5 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI2 Controller

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:16.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:16.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

	Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 0

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 1

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 2

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 3

	Kernel driver in use: k10temp

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 4

	Kernel driver in use: fam15h_power

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 5

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT] (rev a2)

	Subsystem: XFX Pine Group Inc. Device 2118

	Kernel driver in use: nvidia

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT] (rev a2)

	Subsystem: Club-3D BV Device 0000

	Kernel driver in use: nvidia

03:00.0 USB controller: Etron Technology, Inc. EJ168 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 01)

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5007

	Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5/GA-EG45M-DS2H Motherboard

	Kernel driver in use: r8169

05:00.0 USB controller: Etron Technology, Inc. EJ168 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 01)

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5007

	Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

06:0e.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306/7/8 [Fire II(M)] IEEE 1394 OHCI Controller (rev c0)

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-7VT600-1394 Motherboard

	Kernel driver in use: firewire_ohci

No den respuesta a este mensaje porque continúo con otras pruebas ... gracias.

----------

## Luciernaga

Bien, ahora estoy ejecutando en la máquina cliente el sistema operativo FreeBSD 9.1 y el servidor continúa con Gentoo y para disipar dudas sobre el funcionamiento del hardware compruebo las conexiones y navego y escribo este mensaje con este sistema indicado, a continuación vean los gráficos ...

[IMG]http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/3939/50jm.png[/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

[IMG]http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/9272/5pk.png[/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

No den respuesta u opinión a este mensaje porque continúo con otras pruebas ... gracias.

----------

## Luciernaga

Obvio la ejecución y comprobación de conexiones (que funcionan) con Windows en esta máquina cliente porque, entiendo, que no nos interesan ... si vale mi palabra.

A continuación expongo la salida del comando lspci -k ejecutando el CD minimal de Gentoo en esta máquina cliente ...

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port B) (rev 02)

	Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port B)

00:00.2 IOMMU: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD990 I/O Memory Management Unit (IOMMU)

	Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD990 I/O Memory Management Unit (IOMMU)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port B)

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port C)

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port D)

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:09.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port H)

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx1 port A)

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 40)

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device b002

	Kernel driver in use: ahci

	Kernel modules: ahci

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

	Kernel modules: ohci_hcd

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

	Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

	Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

	Kernel modules: ohci_hcd

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

	Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

	Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 42)

	Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 SMBus Controller

00:14.1 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 IDE Controller (rev 40)

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5002

	Kernel driver in use: pata_atiixp

	Kernel modules: pata_atiixp, pata_acpi, ata_generic

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device a132

	Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

	Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller (rev 40)

	Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge (rev 40)

00:14.5 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI2 Controller

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

	Kernel modules: ohci_hcd

00:16.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

	Kernel modules: ohci_hcd

00:16.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

	Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

	Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 0

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 1

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 2

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 3

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 4

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 5

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT] (rev a2)

	Subsystem: XFX Pine Group Inc. Device 2118

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT] (rev a2)

	Subsystem: Club-3D BV Device 0000

03:00.0 USB controller: Etron Technology, Inc. EJ168 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 01)

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5007

	Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

	Kernel modules: xhci_hcd

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Motherboard

	Kernel driver in use: r8169

	Kernel modules: r8169

05:00.0 USB controller: Etron Technology, Inc. EJ168 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 01)

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5007

	Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

	Kernel modules: xhci_hcd

06:0e.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306/7/8 [Fire II(M)] IEEE 1394 OHCI Controller (rev c0)

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-7VT600-1394 Motherboard

No respondan u opinen sobre este mensaje porque me queda por escribir otra prueba ... gracias.

----------

## Luciernaga

Y finalmente esta es la salida del comando de configuración net-setup enp4s0 tal como tengo expuesto anteriormente ...

[IMG]http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/5290/mbs7.jpg[/IMG]

Tengo la convicción de que el hardware funciona y como queda demostrado, el porque falla con el CD minimal de Gento la configuración de red es el enigma a resolver, imagino, supongo, deduzco, que debe ser alguna incompatibilidad con el controlador (r8169) que carga el kernel, no se me ocurre otra cosa y, francamente me tiene desconcertado ...

Gracias por vuestras respuestas y/o opiniones.

 :Smile: 

PostData: Si Debian y Gentoo cargan el mismo controlador r8169, pregunto ... ¿dónde está el fallo?

----------

## Luciernaga

Definitivamente esta prueba "confirma" que el problema radica en el software del CD minimal ~x86_64 de Gentoo ...

¿qué es lo que he hecho?

Pues bien, he excluido la máquina de la red local y la he conectado directamente al Router, es decir, fuera de toda conexión compartida con el servidor -- el resultado -- el mismo expuesto anteriormente ...

No se conecta porque la interfaz no "capta" (o no puede) ninguna IP address para conectarse al exterior ...

Insisto que puede ser el controlador porque "podría" estar corrupto en origen, es decir, en el CD minimal, no me entra en la cabeza que el mismo 'driver' en Debian funcione y en Gentoo no ... en fin ... lamento muchísimo no poder instalar Gentoo en esa máquina ...

Saludetes  :Sad: 

----------

## quilosaq

De todo lo que has publicado destaco varias cosas:

1.- La interfaz de red ethernet no es detectada durante el arranque. http://imageshack.us/f/809/49y3.jpg/

2.- La interfaz de red ethernet es creada posteriormente. Se llama enp4s0 en tu sistema. http://imageshack.us/f/526/mbs7.jpg/

3.- El comando net-setup no está documentado (parece propio del live-cd). Puede que sólo sirva para asignar la configuración IP manualmente. http://imageshack.us/f/809/49y3.jpg/

Si se trata de un problema con dhcp un par de comandos podrían solucionarlo:

```
# dhcpcd -k enp4s0

# dhcpcd enp4s0
```

Finalmente, hay una capítulo completo del manual dedicado a este tema:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=3#doc_chap3

----------

## Luciernaga

Nada de nada, que no, que no funciona ... ninguno de los consejos u opiniones que me dais ...

He probado de poner una tarjeta de red PCI DLink Ethernet 10/100/1000 y tampoco funciona (no la detecta), por otra parte he descargado el LiveDVD 10.1 de Gentoo y estoy operando con él ... parece ser (toco madera) que lograré algo de aceptable, veamos ...

Con ese LiveDVD y una tarjeta de red inalámbrica DWL-G122 de D-Link via USB estoy conectado e instalando Gentoo ...

[IMG]http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/1254/xdux.jpg[/IMG]

La tarea es abominable porque solo alcanzo descargas de solo alrededor de 100K/s cuando la linea contratada que tengo es de 1M/s, veremos si cuando termine la instalación básica y pueda compilar el núcleo veremos lo que consigo ...

aarrrggggsssss .... saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

## Luciernaga

Bueno, ahí va una pregunta con su fundamento ...

En el manual de la placa Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 expone, en su décima página, que las especificaciones del producto incorpora un Chipset North Bridge AMD 990X y South Bridge AMD SB950, vale, hasta aquí ya tenemos una pequeña información, como tengo expuesto anteriormente no se detecta la interfaz de red que gobierna este dispositivo y ...... ahí va lo que he descubierto cuando inicio el LiveDVD Gentoo 10.1 entre líneas del POST ...

Traducido a vuelapluma: NO SE DETECTA LA INTERFAZ PORQUE EL CHIPSET ES DESCONOCIDO

Por consiguiente, si el firmware correspondiente del Chipset no es cargado correctamente "entiendo" que ahí está el origen del problema, lo que desconozco es cómo solventarlo, además me las estoy ingeniando cómo capturar aquella pantalla o el log del arranque para inspeccionarlo ...

Saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> Bueno, ahí va una pregunta con su fundamento ...
> 
> En el manual de la placa Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 expone, en su décima página, que las especificaciones del producto incorpora un Chipset North Bridge AMD 990X y South Bridge AMD SB950, vale, hasta aquí ya tenemos una pequeña información, como tengo expuesto anteriormente no se detecta la interfaz de red que gobierna este dispositivo y ...... ahí va lo que he descubierto cuando inicio el LiveDVD Gentoo 10.1 entre líneas del POST ...
> 
> Traducido a vuelapluma: NO SE DETECTA LA INTERFAZ PORQUE EL CHIPSET ES DESCONOCIDO
> ...

 Para comenzar debes saber con que chipset estas trabajando, una vez identificado esto buscar si el livecd tiene el modulo correspondiente para cargarlo, de ser si la respuesta simplemente al cargarlo aparece tu dispositivo en el sistema, de lo contrario deberas intentar bajar los dirvers y compilarlos desde el livecd. Ya he tenido algunos encuentros con varias ethx que me sacaron canas verdes y era solo por falta de los drivers dentro del livecd, utilice alguna vez ubuntu y lograba instalar gentoo desde alli sin problemas.

----------

## gringo

y si pruebas con otro livecd ? 

Ya sabes que no tienes que usar el livecd de gentoo para poder instalar gentoo.

saluetes

----------

## Luciernaga

En eso estoy ... mis amigos ...

La instalación básica está hecha, pero no me puedo conectar ni a la red local, y por ende, ni a WAN ... aarrgggsssssss ...

La única interfaz que se me reconoció por el LiveDVD 10.1 fue la de D-Link DWL-G122 por USB, pero ahora la única forma de prosperar que se me ocurre es por via chroot ... ya veremos ...

Ya iré informando de cómo vaya evolucionando ... saludetes  :Wink: 

PostData:

Ahí la foto prometida ... [IMG]http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/2815/3da0.jpg[/IMG]

Espero que no haya dudas de que el problema está en el Chipset o en el binomio DRIVER (r8169) vs. AMD 990X ...

----------

## Luciernaga

Bueno, vamos por partes ...

Respecto a todo lo comentado anterior, si bien pude instalar Gentoo (malamente) en la máquina, por ello no logré hacerlo funcionar ni conectarse, por lo que decidí formatear y a esperar mejores tiempos ...

Bien, desde que se posteó en los repos el LiveCD nuevo de fecha 1 de los corrientes SI, digo SI, que con este puedo hacer una instalación con normalidad, no se me conecta por via alámbrica todavía pero si que puedo conectarme via wi-fi al haberme reconocido la interfaz Alpha ...

En estos momentos estoy compilando el núcleo 3.8.13-gentoo y pronto podré postear todos los pormenores de la situación ... hasta entonces ... saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## Luciernaga

Acaba de surgirme un problema ...

En el CD minimal configuro la interfaz inalámbrica "Alpha" con chip de Ralink y tengo conexión a WAN (Internet) ... vale ...

Instalo la primera fase de Gentoo sin problemas ... reinicio

Al arrancar desde la instalación recién hecha me saca este mensaje ...

* Bringing up interface wlp3s0u2

* Starting wpa_supplicant on wlp3s0u2 ...

Could not set interface wlp3s0u2 flags: No such file or directory

Failed to initialize driver interface

* start-stop-daemon: failed to start '/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'

* ERROR: net.wlp3s0u2 failed to start

Creo tener configurada la interfaz correctamente, tanto en /etc/conf.d/net como en /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf, me desconcierta la línea que no puede establecer los flags de la interfaz cuando, por ejemplo, en el CD minimal me conecto y en el núcleo compilado con el driver Ralink no inicia la interfaz cuando arranco desde la instalación nueva ...

???????

¿Dónde está el error? Saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

## esteban_conde

A ver si se te ha olvidado crear el enlace en /etc/init.d

----------

## Luciernaga

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> A ver si se te ha olvidado crear el enlace en /etc/init.d

 

jejejejeje ... NO, por favor ...

[IMG]http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/9132/peiv.png[/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

En la misma máquina ahora estoy con Debian 7 y me funciona perfectamente ...

Saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

## quilosaq

¿Qué dicen

```
ifconfig wlp3s0u2
```

y

```
/sbin/iwconfig wlp3s0u2
```

?

----------

## Luciernaga

localhost ~ # ifconfig wlp3s0u2

wlp3s0u2: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500

    ether xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx txqueuelen 1000 (Ethernet)

    RX packets 0 bytes 0 (0.0 B)

    RX errors 0 dropped 0 overruns 0 frame 0

    TX packets 0 bytes 0 (0.0 B)

    TX errors 0 dropped 0 overruns 0 carrier 0 collisions 0

localhost ~ # 

----------

## Luciernaga

localhost ~ # /sbin/iwconfig wlp3s0u2

wlp3s0u2 IEEE 802.11bgn ESSID:off/any

Mode:Managed Access Point: Not-Associated Tx-Power=0 dBm

Retry long limit:7 RTS thr:off Fragment thr:off

Encryption key:off

Power Management:on

localhost ~ # 

----------

## Luciernaga

Te doy una pequeña explicación sobre el material ...

Conexión a Internet mediante un Router ADSL concretamente este ... http://www.belkin.com/n1vision/intro/

Entre el Router y para conectar la red local tengo un Switch DGS-1008D concretamente este ... http://www.dlink.com/es/es/business-solutions/switching/unmanaged-switches/desktop/dgs-1008d-8-port-10-100-1000mbps-gigabit-switch

Las conexiones alámbricas de la red local entre uno (Router) y el otro (Switch) están gobernadas por un servidor que, como no podía ser de otra manera, tiene instalado Gentoo funcionando de mil maravillas.

En cuanto a las conexiones "inalámbricas" tengo dos frecuencias, una de tipo N que es la del Router y otra de tipo 802.11b/g que es gobernada por un AccessPoint MIMO, concretamente este ... http://www.trustedreviews.com/Buffalo-AirStation-MIMO-Wireless-Cable-DSL-Broadband-Router_Peripheral_review

Bien, puede parecer complicado la distribución de conexiones pero para mi no lo es, dado que siempre estoy "manipulando" material de todas clases y haciendo pruebas y más pruebas con él.

Cualquier aclaración que surja de dudas os la doy enseguida ... saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> wlp3s0u2 IEEE 802.11bgn ESSID:off/any 

  seguramente lo hayas hecho ya, cuando me pasa eso lo solucino con "iwconfig wlp3s0u2 essid Aquielnombredelaccesspoint"

----------

## Luciernaga

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   wlp3s0u2 IEEE 802.11bgn ESSID:off/any   seguramente lo hayas hecho ya, cuando me pasa eso lo solucino con "iwconfig wlp3s0u2 essid Aquielnombredelaccesspoint"

 

Pues NO, tampoco funciona ... no se entera del comando ...

Vamos a ver, hay un detalle que se me pasó por alto antes ...

Cuando inicio la máquina con el CD minimal el archivo /etc/resolv.conf entre dos lineas de comentario debe contener una dirección IP que generalmente es la del "gateway" o pasarela, si la conexión es por la red local a través del servidor esa IP es la que el server DHCPCD le otorga ... ¿vale?

Si la conexión se hace a través de la frecuencia N, que es la wi-fi del Router, esa IP es el "gateway" del Router, en cambio si la conexión se establece a través del AccessPoint esa IP es la que se establece por la frecuencia b/g de éste dispositivo, de manera que siempre tengo que ir "vigilando" el contenido del /etc/resolv.conf

A continuación les pongo una serie de fotos que son la configuración y el establecimiento de conexión WI-FI en el CD minimal ...

La conexión alámbrica a través de la red local sigue en OFF por no "detectar" los dispositivos pertinentes.

Continuo ...

----------

## Luciernaga

Inicio la máquina con el CD minimal de fecha 1º de agosto de este año, o sea, el último posteado en los repos ...

[IMG]http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/9506/ygba.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/2818/gsea.jpg[/IMG]

Aquí ya puedo emitir comandos en el prompt ... pero si se fijan, aunque está un poco borrosa la foto, se puede leer la línea siguiente:

* No Network device auto detected ...

En la siguiente ifconfig -a detecta las dos interfaces alámbrica y wi-fi ...

[IMG]http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/6373/1itl.jpg[/IMG]

Ahora con net-setup wlp3s0u2 configuro la frecuencia b/g del AccessPoint ...

[IMG]http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/7092/q4yb.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/1793/wkfj.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/9720/y52v.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/6513/gpa9.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/8695/j685.jpg[/IMG]

Y finalmente verifico que estoy conectado a Internet ...

[IMG]http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/8418/xf0h.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/2025/jeq3.jpg[/IMG]

Con estos datos puedo lograr la instalación de Gentoo en esa dichosa máquina que me trae de cabeza, si bien con el CD minimal susodicho y con chroot hasta terminar la fase de las Xs y configurarlas con dos gráficas ATI y dos monitores correctamente, pero se me resiste las conexiones a WAN cuando inicio la máquina con la nueva instalación ... ggrrrrrrrrrr

Saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

## quilosaq

¿Y el tema firmwares? ¿Qué dicen estos comandos?

```
dmesg | grep firmware
```

```
equery list -p linux-firmware
```

----------

## Luciernaga

dmesg | grep firmware devuelve lo siguiente:

[   18.963272] phy0 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Error - Failed to request Firmware.

[   19.035630] r8169 0000:04:00.0 enp4s0: unable to load firmware patch rtl_nic/rtl8168e-3.fw (-2)

[   24.118565] phy0 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Error - Failed to request Firmware.

[   29.085948] phy0 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Error - Failed to request Firmware.

[   34.071614] phy0 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Error - Failed to request Firmware.

[   39.073575] phy0 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Error - Failed to request Firmware.

[   39.119974] phy0 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Error - Failed to request Firmware.

[   39.268727] phy0 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Error - Failed to request Firmware.

[   39.385492] phy0 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Error - Failed to request Firmware.

[   73.945979] phy0 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Error - Failed to request Firmware.

[   75.951003] phy0 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Error - Failed to request Firmware.

[   75.959994] phy0 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Error - Failed to request Firmware.

[  142.943627] phy0 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Error - Failed to request Firmware.

[  142.985246] phy0 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Error - Failed to request Firmware.

----------

## Luciernaga

equery list -p Linux-firmware devuelve lo siguiente:

sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20130421

sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20130530

sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20130711

sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20130728

sys-kernel/linux-firmware-99999999

Pregunto:

¿Por qué en determinados momentos el fichero /etc/resolv.conf pierde los datos de referencia a conexión, por ejemplo la IP, o dicho de otra forma se clarea y se queda solo con las líneas comentadas ...

# Generated by dhcpcd

# /etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line

# /etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line

... luego lo edito e intercalo entre la segunda línea y la tercera la información pertinente y ... et VOILÁ ... vuelvo a tener conexión.

????

Saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

## quilosaq

No puedo ver si tienes instalado el paquete pero lo necesitas. Haz un 

```
emerge linux-firmware
```

----------

## Luciernaga

Ya lo intenté ... pero me da error por colisiones ...

El archivo requerido rtl_nic/rtl8168e-3.fw lo tengo guardado en un pendrive pero ... ¿cómo lo puedo cargar?

----------

## quilosaq

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> Ya lo intenté ... pero me da error por colisiones ...
> 
> El archivo requerido rtl_nic/rtl8168e-3.fw lo tengo guardado en un pendrive pero ... ¿cómo lo puedo cargar?

 

Tienes que crear los directorios:

```
/lib/firmware/rtl_nic/
```

si no existen y copiar en el último el archivo rtl8168e-3.fw

Es posible que cuando lo encuentre te pida otro archivo, revisa de nuevo dmesg.

Creo que ese firmware es para la tarjeta ethernet. Para el wifi estas necesitando otro firmware pero no dice los nombres de archivo que busca. La solución definitiva sería eliminar esas colisiones.

----------

## Luciernaga

No furula ... no hay cambios después de crear el directorio y copiar el firmware... 

sigue igual ... ggrrrrrr

voy a probar de cambiar la interfaz wi-fi ... a ver que pasa ...

saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

## quilosaq

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ... no hay cambios después de crear el directorio y copiar el firmware... 
> 
> sigue igual
> ...

 

Prueba y dimos que sale:

```
# /etc/init.d/net.enp4s0 restart
```

```
dmesg | grep firmware
```

----------

## quilosaq

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Pregunto:
> 
> ¿Por qué en determinados momentos el fichero /etc/resolv.conf pierde los datos de referencia a conexión, por ejemplo la IP, o dicho de otra forma se clarea y se queda solo con las líneas comentadas ...
> ...

 

El archivo resolv.conf proporciona información sobre servidores DNS (entre otras cosas) y no es un archivo de configuración pensado para que el usuario lo modifique manualmente. En un sistema "normal" que tenga instalado y en jecución dhcpcd, al desactivar todas las interfaces de red, el archivo resolv.conf quedará sólo con las líneas de comentario. Si en esa situacion se modifica manualmente, la información permanecerá hasta que se active alguna interfaz de red. Si la interfaz conecta con un servidor dhcp que no proporciona información sobre DNS resolv.conf volverá a quedar sólo con las líneas de comentario; lo mismo ocurriría si la interfaz se configurara con IP fija y sin información DNS.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Si la interfaz conecta con un servidor dhcp que no proporciona información sobre DNS resolv.conf volverá a quedar sólo con las líneas de comentario; lo mismo ocurriría si la interfaz se configurara con IP fija y sin información DNS.

 

Por eso mismo cuando hay problemas lo primero es renombrar /etc/conf.d/net a ortro nombre (esto en el caso de gentoo) matar el proceso networkmanager si está activo y a partir de ahí asignar IPs manualmente con ifconfig añadir gateway con route  configurar manuelmente el essid con iwconfig y añadir los DNS a /etc/resolv.conf, así al menos lo hago cuando he arrancado con un liveCD que no contempla  el caso de puedas tener tu router con una IP diferente a 192.168.0.X/24 ó 192.168.1.X/24 el cual es mi caso y curioso no he notado que se me enganchen a la wifi y eso sin siquiera ponerle contraseña, ojo no estoy afirmando que si se empeñan no vayan a colarse, más bien lo hago para que no lo hagan por accidente.

----------

## Luciernaga

Acabo de probar con otras interfaces de red PCI (Gigabit, normal 10/100, y PCI inalámbrica (Buffalo)) con resultados negativos con el LiveCD ... si la interfaz es detectada no se conecta, y si no la detecta (PCI Buffalo) no se entera ... jooo

Por otra parte, esta placa GA-990XA-UD3 incorpora puertos USB 3.0 nativos y ... dispositivos conectados a puertos USB 2.0 no los detecta, por ejemplo un mouse inalámbrico USB Logitech, ahora le tengo conectado un kit (teclado-mouse) inalámbrico Logitech de última generación en puerto USB 3.0, es la forma que mejor ha solucionado los problemas INPUT ...

He repasado concienzudamente la configuración de la BIOS EFI y nada a cambiado, Win y otras distros Linux funcionan de narices pero Gentoo ... se resiste ... joooo

Saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

## quilosaq

Según veo en este post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-908102-start-0.html

la instalación del paquete r8168 podría solucionar el problema de la interfaz ethernet

```
# emerge r8168
```

Last edited by quilosaq on Wed Aug 14, 2013 2:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Luciernaga

Fatal ...

Este es la respuesta:

[32;01m * [39;49;00mPackage:    net-misc/r8168-8.028.00

[32;01m * [39;49;00mRepository: gentoo

[32;01m * [39;49;00mMaintainer: joker@gentoo.org

[32;01m * [39;49;00mUSE:        abi_x86_64 amd64 consolekit elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib policykit userland_GNU

[32;01m * [39;49;00mFEATURES:   preserve-libs sandbox

 [32;01m*[0m Determining the location of the kernel source code

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel source directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /usr/src/linux

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel object directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /lib/modules/3.8.13-gentoo/build

 [32;01m*[0m Found sources for kernel version:

 [32;01m*[0m     3.8.13-gentoo

 [32;01m*[0m Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 [31;01m*[0m   r8168-8.028.00 requires Realtek 8169 PCI Gigabit Ethernet adapter (CONFIG_R8169) to be DISABLED

 [31;01m*[0m Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 [31;01m*[0m Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 [31;01m*[0m Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 [31;01m*[0m this package again.

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: net-misc/r8168-8.028.00 failed (setup phase):

 [31;01m*[0m   Incorrect kernel configuration options

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called pkg_setup

 [31;01m*[0m   r8168-8.028.00.ebuild, line  29:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 [31;01m*[0m        linux-mod.eclass, line 561:  Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 [31;01m*[0m       linux-info.eclass, line 907:  Called check_extra_config

 [31;01m*[0m       linux-info.eclass, line 801:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m   		die "Incorrect kernel configuration options"

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-misc/r8168-8.028.00'`,

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-misc/r8168-8.028.00'`.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/temp/die.env'.

 [31;01m*[0m Working directory: '/usr/lib64/portage/pym'

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work/r8168-8.028.00'

Al parecer el problema está en la configuración del núcleo ... ahí me la han daooooo ... juder

----------

## Luciernaga

[IMG]http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/2858/xs2a.png[/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Esto es lo que me saca de los nervios .... jope

Misma máquina pero con Debian 7.1 y escritorio GNOME ... conectado a través del servidor en la red local y con la interfaz Alpha con chip Ralink ... y que Gentoo no furula ... ggrrrrrr

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> r8168-8.028.00 requires Realtek 8169 PCI Gigabit Ethernet adapter (CONFIG_R8169) to be DISABLED 

 

El mensaje es que para compilar es necesaro que esa opcion esté deshabilitada, seguramente debido a que son incompatibles.

----------

## Luciernaga

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   r8168-8.028.00 requires Realtek 8169 PCI Gigabit Ethernet adapter (CONFIG_R8169) to be DISABLED  
> 
> El mensaje es que para compilar es necesaro que esa opcion esté deshabilitada, seguramente debido a que son incompatibles.

 

¿Incompatible? ... qué con quién ....

Lo cual demuestra que el controlador r8169 de la instalación, o sea, el que se configura en el núcleo no es igual que el que pretende instalarse con emerge ... digo.

Algo de esto SOSPECHABA desde el momento en que, tanto Debian como Ubuntu con GNOME, "funcionan" en esta máquina sin problemas y con el controlador nombrado "r8169" ... lo que desconozco es la versión de cada cuál ...

En fin ya tengo material para continuar, y sino, formatear y volver a instalar desde cero ... 

Muchas gracias por la info, cualquier novedad ipso-facto la remito ...

Saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

## Luciernaga

Estoy leyendo algunas páginas (en inglés) sobre mi problema del controlador r8168 y me quedo en ascuas ...

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1033369

También he descargado la última versión del controlador ...

http://code.google.com/p/r8168/downloads/list

y ... francamente no sé cómo hacerlo funcionar, porque hablan sobre Ubuntu y en Gentoo es diferente ... digo.

Por otra parte emerger r8168 no me lo acepta el sistema y ahora estoy instalando desde cero nuevamente ... tan pronto tenga algún resultado informo ...

Las esperanzas nunca se pierden, pero ....

??????????

----------

## esteban_conde

Si lo único que tienes que hacer es compilar tu kernel sin la opción y despues emerger el paquete de nuevo, se supone que tiene que dar más problemas, emerge es lo suficiente potente para poner cada cosa en su sitio, instalar el paquete manualmente no creo que sea una solución valida a la larga en gentoo.

----------

## Luciernaga

Vale, estoy de acuerdo en eso ... amigo Esteban.

El caso es que no me funciona, he compilado el núcleo "deshabilitando" la opción R8169 y al emerger r8168 me vuelve a dar el error que tengo posteado anteriormente ...

Todos estos detalles los estoy recopilando para postearlos ...

Ah, la interfaz inalámbrica Alfa me funciona con el LiveCD pero no hay manera de que conecte con el núcleo instalado y compilado y esta debería poder conectarse, otra cosa es la conexión "wired" con el controlador r8168 ... estamos?

Hasta luego ....

----------

## Luciernaga

Bien, vamos por partes, lo que me interesa y/o conviene es poder tener conexión a WAN, bien sea mediante cable a través de la red local o bien por via inalámbrica con una interfaz wi-fi ..

Tengo dos interfaces de red WiFi (la Alfa (AWUS036NH) y una SMC EZ Connect N (SMCWUSBS-N2), las dos funcionan con el LiveCD de Gentoo último, se conectan convenientemente con net-setup pero una vez inicio desde disco duro con la instalación nueva fallan ... con el mensaje en pantalla que tengo posteado anteriormente ... además dmesg me reporta lo siguiente:

[IMG]http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/572/ykyx.jpg[/IMG]

Visto lo visto y atendiendo vuestros consejos, recompilo el núcleo así con la Alfa ...

[IMG]http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/4733/kyim.jpg[/IMG]

Consiguiendo el mismo error de conexión fallida ... ??????

----------

## Luciernaga

Ahora voy con la interfaz cableada de Realtek ... atendiendo en la recompilación lo siguiente:

[IMG]http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/2645/fui0.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/1584/y378.jpg[/IMG]

La compilación termina OK.

Al emerger r8169 da fallo porque no existe la ebuild ...

Ahora al emerger r8168 se interrumpe con este log ...

[32;01m * [39;49;00mPackage:    net-misc/r8168-8.028.00

[32;01m * [39;49;00mRepository: gentoo

[32;01m * [39;49;00mMaintainer: joker@gentoo.org

[32;01m * [39;49;00mUSE:        abi_x86_64 amd64 consolekit elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib policykit userland_GNU

[32;01m * [39;49;00mFEATURES:   preserve-libs sandbox

 [32;01m*[0m Determining the location of the kernel source code

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel source directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /usr/src/linux

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel object directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /lib/modules/3.8.13-gentoo/build

 [32;01m*[0m Found sources for kernel version:

 [32;01m*[0m     3.8.13-gentoo

 [32;01m*[0m Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking r8168-8.028.00.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work/r8168-8.028.00 ...

 [32;01m*[0m Applying r8168-8.028.00-linux-3.3-compat.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work/r8168-8.028.00 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work/r8168-8.028.00 ...

 [32;01m*[0m Preparing r8168 module

make -j7 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- 'LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64' KERNELDIR=/usr/src/linux modules 

make -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work/r8168-8.028.00/src modules

make[1]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/linux-3.8.13-gentoo'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work/r8168-8.028.00/src/r8168_n.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work/r8168-8.028.00/src/r8168_asf.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work/r8168-8.028.00/src/rtl_eeprom.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work/r8168-8.028.00/src/rtltool.o

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work/r8168-8.028.00/src/r8168_n.c:12490:1: error: expected â€˜=â€™, â€˜,â€™, â€˜;â€™, â€˜asmâ€™ or â€˜__attribute__â€™ before â€˜rtl8168_init_boardâ€™

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work/r8168-8.028.00/src/r8168_n.c:12813:2: aviso: inicializaciÃ³n desde un tipo de puntero incompatible [activado por defecto]

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work/r8168-8.028.00/src/r8168_n.c:12813:2: aviso: (cerca de la inicializaciÃ³n de â€˜rtl8168_netdev_ops.ndo_fix_featuresâ€™) [activado por defecto]

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work/r8168-8.028.00/src/r8168_n.c:12814:2: aviso: inicializaciÃ³n desde un tipo de puntero incompatible [activado por defecto]

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work/r8168-8.028.00/src/r8168_n.c:12814:2: aviso: (cerca de la inicializaciÃ³n de â€˜rtl8168_netdev_ops.ndo_set_featuresâ€™) [activado por defecto]

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work/r8168-8.028.00/src/r8168_n.c:12823:1: error: expected â€˜=â€™, â€˜,â€™, â€˜;â€™, â€˜asmâ€™ or â€˜__attribute__â€™ before â€˜rtl8168_init_oneâ€™

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work/r8168-8.028.00/src/r8168_n.c:12987:1: error: expected â€˜=â€™, â€˜,â€™, â€˜;â€™, â€˜asmâ€™ or â€˜__attribute__â€™ before â€˜rtl8168_remove_oneâ€™

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work/r8168-8.028.00/src/r8168_n.c:15347:12: error: â€˜rtl8168_init_oneâ€™ no se declarÃ³ aquÃ­ (no en una funciÃ³n)

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work/r8168-8.028.00/src/r8168_n.c:15348:2: error: declaraciÃ³n implÃ­cita de la funciÃ³n â€˜__devexit_pâ€™ [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work/r8168-8.028.00/src/r8168_n.c:15348:25: error: â€˜rtl8168_remove_oneâ€™ no se declarÃ³ aquÃ­ (no en una funciÃ³n)

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work/r8168-8.028.00/src/r8168_n.c:14994:12: aviso: se define â€˜rtl8168_pollâ€™ pero no se usa [-Wunused-function]

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work/r8168-8.028.00/src/r8168_n.c:834:13: aviso: se define â€˜rtl8168_driver_startâ€™ pero no se usa [-Wunused-function]

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work/r8168-8.028.00/src/r8168_n.c:853:13: aviso: se define â€˜rtl8168_driver_stopâ€™ pero no se usa [-Wunused-function]

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work/r8168-8.028.00/src/r8168_n.c:1155:1: aviso: se define â€˜rtl8168_xmii_reset_pendingâ€™ pero no se usa [-Wunused-function]

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work/r8168-8.028.00/src/r8168_n.c:1170:1: aviso: se define â€˜rtl8168_xmii_link_okâ€™ pero no se usa [-Wunused-function]

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work/r8168-8.028.00/src/r8168_n.c:1182:1: aviso: se define â€˜rtl8168_xmii_reset_enableâ€™ pero no se usa [-Wunused-function]

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work/r8168-8.028.00/src/r8168_n.c:1315:1: aviso: se define â€˜rtl8168_link_optionâ€™ pero no se usa [-Wunused-function]

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work/r8168-8.028.00/src/r8168_n.c:1574:1: aviso: se define â€˜rtl8168_set_speed_xmiiâ€™ pero no se usa [-Wunused-function]

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work/r8168-8.028.00/src/r8168_n.c:1696:1: aviso: se define â€˜rtl8168_get_tx_csumâ€™ pero no se usa [-Wunused-function]

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work/r8168-8.028.00/src/r8168_n.c:1702:1: aviso: se define â€˜rtl8168_get_rx_csumâ€™ pero no se usa [-Wunused-function]

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work/r8168-8.028.00/src/r8168_n.c:1710:1: aviso: se define â€˜rtl8168_set_tx_csumâ€™ pero no se usa [-Wunused-function]

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work/r8168-8.028.00/src/r8168_n.c:1727:1: aviso: se define â€˜rtl8168_set_rx_csumâ€™ pero no se usa [-Wunused-function]

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work/r8168-8.028.00/src/r8168_n.c:1887:13: aviso: se define â€˜rtl8168_gset_xmiiâ€™ pero no se usa [-Wunused-function]

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work/r8168-8.028.00/src/r8168_n.c:2227:27: aviso: se define â€˜rtl8168_ethtool_opsâ€™ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work/r8168-8.028.00/src/r8168_n.c:2639:13: aviso: se define â€˜rtl8168_get_mac_versionâ€™ pero no se usa [-Wunused-function]

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work/r8168-8.028.00/src/r8168_n.c:2739:1: aviso: se define â€˜rtl8168_print_mac_versionâ€™ pero no se usa [-Wunused-function]

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work/r8168-8.028.00/src/r8168_n.c:2781:1: aviso: se define â€˜rtl8168_hw_phy_configâ€™ pero no se usa [-Wunused-function]

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work/r8168-8.028.00/src/r8168_n.c:11626:1: aviso: se define â€˜rtl8168_release_boardâ€™ pero no se usa [-Wunused-function]

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work/r8168-8.028.00/src/r8168_n.c:12768:17: aviso: se define â€˜rtl8168_try_msiâ€™ pero no se usa [-Wunused-function]

cc1: some warnings being treated as errors

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work/r8168-8.028.00/src/r8168_n.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Se espera a que terminen otras tareas....

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work/r8168-8.028.00/src] Error 2

make[1]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/linux-3.8.13-gentoo'

make: *** [modules] Error 2

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: net-misc/r8168-8.028.00 failed (compile phase):

 [31;01m*[0m   emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-misc/r8168-8.028.00'`,

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-misc/r8168-8.028.00'`.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work/r8168-8.028.00/src'

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.028.00/work/r8168-8.028.00'

y estoy con las mismas sin conexión ... uuuffffff  :Sad: 

----------

## esteban_conde

Por lo que vi en un pantallazo la interface wireless usa el driver rt2800usb la otra el susodicho r8169 y que ninguno de los dos funciona con el kernel-3.8.13, sin embargo funcionan con el CD de instalación.

Si lo de arriba es correcto podrias copiar el kernel y los modulos del CD de instalación e intentar arracar con ese kernel o mejor copiar la .config al kernel que tienes y luego hacer genkernel all --oldconfig.

Esto último no es muy didactico de por si aunque funcione pero despues con tiempo comparando una y otra configuración seguramente verias donde falla ahora.

----------

## quilosaq

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

>  *esteban_conde wrote:*    *Quote:*   r8168-8.028.00 requires Realtek 8169 PCI Gigabit Ethernet adapter (CONFIG_R8169) to be DISABLED  
> 
> El mensaje es que para compilar es necesaro que esa opcion esté deshabilitada, seguramente debido a que son incompatibles. 
> 
> ¿Incompatible? ... qué con quién ....
> ...

 Es incompatible la construcción del driver r8168 usando emerge si tienes el driver r8169 de las fuentes del kernel construido, da igual que sea modulo que esté integrado en el nucleo.

----------

## quilosaq

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> Estoy leyendo algunas páginas (en inglés) sobre mi problema del controlador r8168 y me quedo en ascuas ...
> 
> ...

 A mí, ésta me parece muy interesante:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-908834-start-0.html

----------

## quilosaq

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Por otra parte emerger r8168 no me lo acepta el sistema
> 
> ...

 Esto no es dar mucha infromación...

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> y ahora estoy instalando desde cero nuevamente ...
> 
> ...

 ...pero ya no importa.

----------

## quilosaq

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> El caso es que no me funciona, he compilado el núcleo "deshabilitando" la opción R8169 y al emerger r8168 me vuelve a dar el error que tengo posteado anteriormente ...
> 
> ...
> ...

 Entonces es que no lo has deshabilitado en las fuentes del kernel que portage cree que estás usando según tengas configurado con eselect kernel.

----------

## quilosaq

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Tengo dos interfaces de red WiFi (la Alfa (AWUS036NH) y una SMC EZ Connect N (SMCWUSBS-N2), las dos funcionan con el LiveCD de Gentoo último, se conectan convenientemente con net-setup pero una vez inicio desde disco duro con la instalación nueva fallan ... con el mensaje en pantalla que tengo posteado anteriormente ... además dmesg me reporta lo siguiente:
> 
> [IMG]http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/572/ykyx.jpg[/IMG]
> ...

 Necesitas 

```
sys-kernel/linux-firmware
```

Te sugiero que, cuando hagas una nueva instalación, instales el paquete antes de salir del chroot.

----------

## quilosaq

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> Ahora voy con la interfaz cableada de Realtek ... atendiendo en la recompilación lo siguiente:
> 
> [IMG]http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/2645/fui0.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/1584/y378.jpg[/IMG]
> ...

 Necesitas la versión 8.035.00-r1 del ebuild que es la que aplica un parche para que funciones con kernels 3.8. Tendrás que desenmascararla en package.keywords.

----------

## Luciernaga

Vale, vale, vale .... voy a estudiar concienzudamente todas esas respuestas a ver si las puedo digerir ... con el tiempo ... y a ver qué pasa ... no vaya a ser que tire por la tangente ... digo ...

Muchas gracias a todos y saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

